# Very poor cdrom performance

## grades

When I copy files from my cd drive (TSSTcorp DVD+/-RW TS-L532B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive), my system slows down like hell.

The CPU is barely loaded, but when I move my mouse pointer around, it 'jumps'.

I have tried using ide-scsi, ide-cd, and both 2.6.15 and 2.6.16, but nothing helped.

My drive is set to udma2, and no special settings.

Any suggestions?

----------

## PMcCauley

Try booting the live cd and find out if it happens there.  Could be kernel issue.

Patrick

----------

## grades

Same problem when using the livecd.

----------

## grades

Does anybody have a suggestion?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

grades,

Boot normally and run 

```
hdparm /dev/....
```

Put in your CDROM device.

What does it say about Using DMA ?

If its off, (0) read 

```
man hdparm
```

to learn how to turn it on.

If hdparm cannot turn on DMA, you have a bit missing from your kernel.

----------

## grades

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> grades,
> 
> Boot normally and run 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *grades wrote:*   

> My drive is set to udma2

 

I know how to use hdparm, and I tried every possible setting, but nothing helped. My drive worked fine three days ago when I still ran FreeBSD though, so this isn't a hardware problem.

edit: Sorry, I misread (udma instead of dma  :Razz:  ). DMA is indeed off, and enabling it fails with the following message: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted. I was logged in as root, so I am indeed missing a kernel part, but which one?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

grades,

Please post the IDE line from lspci, then I can tell you how to set up your kernel.

----------

## grades

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> grades,
> 
> Please post the IDE line from lspci, then I can tell you how to set up your kernel.

 

I moved to ide-scsi again, and patched some kernel files. I can now transfer files at 3,6 Mb/sec, which should be normal for a 24x drive, right?  :Smile: 

I found the solution here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2870691.html#2870691

Thanks for helping me  :Smile: 

----------

## step

my DVD write speed is 2 or below that. 

NeddySeagoon:

 *Quote:*   

> Please post the IDE line from lspci, then I can tell you how to set up your kernel.

 

here is my:  

```
/usr/sbin/lspci | grep IDE

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

```

and 

```

/sbin/hdparm -I /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media

        Model Number:       _NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG

        Serial Number:

        Firmware Revision:  2.1A

Standards:

        Likely used CD-ROM ATAPI-1

Configuration:

        DRQ response: 3ms.

        Packet size: 12 bytes

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(cannot be disabled)

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

step,

I need the output of 

```
/sbin/hdparm /dev/hdd 
```

whun you use -I or -i It provides information about various capabilitys that may or may not be in use.

----------

## step

no problem,  here it is:

```
 /sbin/hdparm /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
```

and i use 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 kernel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

step,

There you are 

```
using_dma    =  0 (off) 
```

 You also posted 

```
Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller
```

but thats not where your CD-ROM is connected, unless you have a rare SATA CDROM.

I'm guesing you have a an Intet ICH5 Parallel IDE controller too.

You need the following kernel options, all built in ...

```
Device Drivers

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support (Only if you have a PATA hard drive)

Use multi-mode by default 

Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

generic/default IDE chipset support

PCI IDE chipset support 

Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support 

Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

Use PCI DMA by default when available

Intel PIIXn chipsets support 
```

Its the last item that provides the chip set specific code to enable DMA in your Intel ICH5 chip set.

----------

## step

You are correct. I do not have a rare SATA CDROM. 

All those settings, you mentioned, are OK.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

step,

I have a feeling that the solution to your problem was posted about 9 months ago in relation to the ICH6 chipset. It involved enabling SATA wether it was needed or not and turning off autodetection of the IDE.

Unfortunately, I cant find the thread now.

----------

## step

I also did try Grades link  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2870691.html#2870691 but then I have no DVD at all. 

I also enabled and disabled the "SCSI emulation support" in ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support. 

Nothing! 

02.04.2006 - So I have searched the net and forums but nothing.

I still get poor performance and: 

```
 /sbin/hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

Anyone?

----------

